
Show HN: StreamE – Cross-platform live-stream viewing service - ngerrity
https://streame.tv
======
ngerrity
I wrote StreamE because I was tired of constantly switching back and forth
between Twitch, Mixer, and YouTube to watch the live streamers I wanted to
watch. StreamE lets you search for, follow, and watch live streamers on all
the major platforms. I searched around to see if there was anything similar,
and found a couple browser extensions, that both seemed to want OAuth
verification, which I didn't want to mess with.

StreamE has some unique features, like a universal search across all the major
streaming platforms, and a custom following feature as well. Follow streamers
you like, and your list of followers is updated and stored in your browser/URL
for easy bookmarking and sharing. The site requires no logins or signups,
shows live indicators next to followed streamers, is mobile friendly, and is
dark mode by default.

I tried to keep StreamE as simple as possible, it is written in vanilla JS,
HTML, and CSS. I use the lz-string library (should be found through a quick
Google) to encode the JSON follower data inside the browser and URL. The
website hits a couple AWS Lambda endpoints written in NodeJS, which use the
various Twitter, Mixer, and YouTube APIs for some of the site functions.

